# New commercials using Horror/Supernatural elements



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

I have noticed that more and more comercials are having a horror or supernatural element to them. Here are some I have found:


























Nice to see horror/supernatural genre stepping and doing their duty to support capitalism. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, and don't forget the Dirt Devil commercial Spooky1 found and posted yesterday:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a Starburst one:


----------



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

The Dirt Devil one rocked! Here is the Honda one I have seen around the net






Here are some more:


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Rob Zombie sells Woolite


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is in this commercial made for a local comic book store. You can see him between about 2:00 and 2:03 (the guy wearing a grey hair wig and blue shirt to the far right):


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why can't zombies ever open the dang door??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I love Zombie's Woolite commerical.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

I posted this one before in another thread :redfaceton:, but methinks it also belongs in this one...

An interactive (sort of) commercial from Hell Pizza! :biggrinvil:






And here are some more:


----------

